# Talapia - what do I need to know?



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I was at my parents the other day and the water is already green. We turned the areator back on for the year (blower into a rubber membrane diffuser) in a deeper part of the pond. Thinking we may try some talapia this year, what do we need to know? 3/4 acre surface area, gills, bass, crappie, catfish, & perch - although it's been some time since I've seen any perch. Mucky water, used to be quite clear bit turned mucky a few years back. Not overpopulated with lil' gills and the bass are on the lean side....enough catfish to keep the kids entertained chasing jugs with the row boat. Catfish are reproducing - only stocked once -when the pond was built - but we catch them in a few distinct sizes.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I have about the same sized pond as you and we put in about 60 3"-5" Talapia each spring. We have been doing this for three years now and have never had to add chemicals or had algae problems of any kind. I don't know anything about lake or pond management, this was just recommended to us by a pond guy and it has worked great.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Jones is showing a recommendation of 30 lbs/acre - I wonder how that compares to 60 3 -5" fish? That would be about 23 lbs.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

boss302 said:


> Jones is showing a recommendation of 30 lbs/acre - I wonder how that compares to 60 3 -5" fish? That would be about 23 lbs.


I don't recall what the actual weight was but it is Jones who delivers ours each spring and it was the guy that ran their Medina store that first came out, saw our pond set-up, and recommended the Talipia. A nice bonus is that if you keep an eye on them you can net them all in the fall when the water cools and they go sluggish. They get pretty damn big and are excellent table fare.


----------



## tpayne3 (May 13, 2008)

How long do they stay sluggish? I have put them in my pond the last two years. I never see hide nor hair of them when they die. I put 15 lbs in a 2/5 acre pond. It takes a while but as they grow they catch up to the algae and do a great job. They get to about a foot long and are a blast to catch when they bite on occasion. If you wondered what a 1 lb bluegill fights like, it's like a 1 lb tilapia. I think they also reproduce every couple weeks which helps the food chain.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

tpayne3 said:


> How long do they stay sluggish? I have put them in my pond the last two years. I never see hide nor hair of them when they die.


Happens pretty fast, just four or five days before they all seem to be finished. I have Grandkids that pay pretty close attention to them that time of year because they love netting them. If it was left up to me I would most likely most of the event, too. It also does not take long for *****, big birds, and other critters to figure out what is going on and take advantage of it. Last fall we had a mink that resides in a river just north of our pond get most of the tilapia. When they went sluggish they were pretty easy prey for him.


----------

